# Dry skin on my Russians???



## Julz (Nov 8, 2011)

my two Russians that i just recently got have some dry, peeling skin on their necks and legs. its not like alot but is it normal for them to be peeling alittle bit?? the one that i got about 2 weeks ago ive been soaking every other day. the other one i just got yesterday so i havent soaked him yet.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 8, 2011)

Its quite normal.


----------



## ascott (Nov 8, 2011)

Yup normal....but just make sure you keep em hydrated


----------



## Mao Senpai (Nov 8, 2011)

It usually happens when they are growing or just replacing skin.. kinda the same concept for our own skin-- shedding it off and what not.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 8, 2011)

tortoises shed in pieces unlike snakes who shed their entire body.


----------

